# Cheese and pickles



## a mere housewife (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a simple recipe I sometimes make of an evening. Take one (1) cheesestick. Wrap it up in one (1) or more sandwich slices of pickle.* Eat over a sink because it is bound to drip.

*Rotel for this recipe is optional and frankly I don't know where it would go. Especially eating at the sink. I suppose you could put it along the back with the spongies and scrubbies or off to the side with the dirty teacups.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 8, 2012)

(This is very similar to the recipe Joshua posted but with a surprising twist. It doesn't include any deer meat or beef, leaves out all the vegetables, and while you are free to run the tap as you eat, it doesn't really call for water.

I call it 'crock pot winter stew a la cheese and pickle la mode'. Sometimes I call it 'crock pot winter stew a lalalalala cheese and pickle lalalalala lalala mode.')


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually, Heidi, a closer look at Joshua's recipe will show it to be of the cannibalistic sort. As in..."bringing both the beef and the dear to be lightly browned." I'll stick with your simple recipe!


----------



## Zach (Nov 8, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> Here is a simple recipe I sometimes make of an evening. Take one (1) cheesestick. Wrap it up in one (1) or more sandwich slices of pickle.* Eat over a sink because it is bound to drip.
> 
> *Rotel for this recipe is optional and frankly I don't know where it would go. Especially eating at the sink. I suppose you could put it along the back with the spongies and scrubbies or off to the side with the dirty teacups.



This sounds like it would fit in well with the rest of my "college diet", Heidi. Thank you for sharing your culinary expertise. I will experiment with Rotel and see if it can work. Maybe the best one could do is a pepper jack cheese stick.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 8, 2012)

Denise, I am sure he meant to say that we ought to bring both the beef and dear rest of the meat mixture to be lightly browned. It is nearly impossible not to develop a tragic fondness for the foods one is cooking, I find. 

Zach, perhaps we could author a cookbook: Simple Variations on more Complicated Recipes. We could start by poring over Betty Crocker and selecting some of the tastiest looking things, and then substitute a ricecake, etc.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2012)

Heidi,

The austerity of your recipes is practically puritan in nature.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 8, 2012)

This is true. They don't even require eating implements. Meanwhile the rest of you gorge yourselves with your unprescribed forks and spoons.

It is past my bedtime. I am being urged on to a recumbent fate by my dread overlord. But before I toddle off I have to say that someday I will not be here to tease you about Rotel, Joshua, and the gunk in your soul will be just a little bit gunkier.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 8, 2012)

Heidi is hilarious.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 8, 2012)

I think I'm out of Branston pickle.


----------



## Somerset (Nov 9, 2012)

JoannaV said:


> I think I'm out of Branston pickle.


Can you buy this in the USA - if so, is it the same taste or has chilli been added?


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 9, 2012)

Somerset said:


> JoannaV said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm out of Branston pickle.
> ...



You can buy it in the international aisle of some Krogers. (A grocery store.) It is the same, it is imported.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 9, 2012)

Heidi, would this recipe work in reverse--say if it were a whole pickle sandwiched in a slice of provolone?


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 9, 2012)

Gaze at the tiny amount of cottage cheese left at the bottom of the container. Dump in one of those lunch-sized cans of peaches. Stir and eat, preferably at the sink watching the birds at the feeder. I haven't been brave enough to do this without a spoon.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 9, 2012)

Jean that is another one of my favorites. And you are right, it does require an aesthetic spoon.

Jessi that is a very penetrating question. We'll probably have to experiment, as with all recipes.

Joshua, we can call it even if you will send me five dollars. I'd rather have cash now than your eternal indebtedness.

I did come up with my first entry for the cookbook idea earlier today, accidentally, while thinking about something else.



> Beef Bolognese
> 
> * 1 pound organic ground beef
> * 1 Tbs. smoked paprika
> ...


----------



## he beholds (Nov 9, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> This entire recipe can be simulated with three baby carrots and a boiled egg. The flavor is somewhat different; but the texture will, we think, make it a noteworthy adaptation of this dish.



Heidi, how can you be one of my favorite people on this planet and we've never stood face-to-face?


----------

